# Adult boxer vs. GSD puppy



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I am worried. I am not sure if my 5 year old boxer was putting my 9 week old Ruger in his place or what the heck happened. Last night . Ruger , a little annoying , (I was in the kitchen washing dishes), the next thing i knew Ruger was yelping and screaming. I yelled at Spike to stop and Ruger ran to me. He has a small abrasion on his jaw other than that he wasnt injured.  He was scared ****less. No peeing just whining. I put Spike on his cot and told him to stay. Ruger clung to me all night. I tried to ignore his behavior, I dont even know if that was the right thing. He is himself today, but walks a WIDE birth around Spike. Help me with this. Is spike showing aggression to the puppy? Should i keep them seperated? Did I handle spike right or should I have really gotten on him and scolded hiim for his behavior? Please respond to this , cause I am really worried...thanks


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

You need to be sure that you supervise your puppy at all times with the big dog, and if you can't watch someone needs to be contained. Older dogs are not always super tolerant of pups. And pups can be super annoying...but even if your boxer was justified and just a little overzealous in correcting the pup, it can really hurt a pups confidence. That's why you have to be in control of all the interactions your pup and older dog have. 

If your pup is showing fear behavior of your older dog you need to go back and work with them next to each other so that they don't hang on to that behavior. Have the boxer lay down, sit on the floor with him and the pup and take turns treating both of them. Reward your boxer for being in a down near to the pup and reward the pup for being near the boxer. Don't let the boxer bother the pup, and don't let the pup bother the boxer. This side by side obedience with the 2 dogs focused on you and the treats is a good way for them to learn to be together without the stress of interacting. Walks together are also good because they can focus on where they are going and not so much on each other. 

And just as a side note...it won't be but a few more months and your GSD will be big enough to cause the boxer more concern. Make sure you have positive relationships in place before this. This was my 7 month old pup with his boxer friend..


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

thank you, I will do as you suggested. I know everyday will be a learning experience.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, Rocky's always been good with other dogs but I don't take my eyes off of him and Kopper for one second. Babies can be such pains in the neck!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Yeah, Rocky's always been good with other dogs but I don't take my eyes off of him and Kopper for one second. Babies can be such pains in the neck!


lol so can boxers  My neighbor has one and he is permanent puppy.. same age as my male. And he does the front leg box thing that can make other dogs flip out in a blink of an eye


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

*Shudder*

Reminds me vividly of the blood bath I had between my older boxer and boxer puppy. I would suggest getting on top of this now before you regret it.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

On a side note, do understand that if a puppy has a violent encounter with another dog very early on, you will very likely have a dog aggressive dog for the rest of his days. Its extremely difficult to remove that burned in imprint when it happens real young


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

to me, a dog with good relationships with dogs and a good temperment to deal with puppies or other dogs will not feel a need to put a 9 week old puppy in its "place". puppies that young usually have a pretty free reign and free pass with older dogs at that age. They might show some teeth or move away or push the puppy off, but they shouldn't be causing physical marks on the puppy.

I'd be very away of what is going on between them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

crackem said:


> \
> 
> I'd be very away of what is going on between them.


:thumbup:

I have two boxers and as far as I can see, neither are stable dogs. Ii don't ever want another Boxer again. Almost every boxer I've seen is either people aggressive or dog aggressive. I'm hoping there are good breeders out there that are producing good dogs.

Keep an eye on your older dog and don't leave them unattended.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

crackem said:


> to me, a dog with good relationships with dogs and a good temperment to deal with puppies or other dogs will not feel a need to put a 9 week old puppy in its "place". puppies that young usually have a pretty free reign and free pass with older dogs at that age. They might show some teeth or move away or push the puppy off, but they shouldn't be causing physical marks on the puppy.
> 
> I'd be very away of what is going on between them.


I agree. 
My boxer had an excellent temperament and would tolerate just about anything from baby children and baby puppies... It's when they got older that she was less tolerant.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> I agree.
> My boxer had an excellent temperament and would tolerate just about anything from baby children and baby puppies... It's when they got older that she was less tolerant.


 
Bingo!! Of my 3 that I had, 2 were dog agressive not to each other though. 1 of these 2 hated my heart dog. 

The 1 (my heart dog that passed away) was very tolerant of EVERYTHING imagineable from people to dogs. I struck gold with that boy. Unfortunately, he lived a young life and passed at 4 from Cancer.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> Bingo!! Of my 3 that I had, 2 were dog agressive not to each other though. 1 of these 2 hated my heart dog.
> 
> The 1 (my heart dog that passed away) was very tolerant of EVERYTHING imagineable from people to dogs. I struck gold with that boy. Unfortunately, he lived a young life and passed at 4 from Cancer.


Sorry to hear that... Same here... She was 6 
I'm retired from boxers forever.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> Sorry to hear that... Same here... She was 6
> I'm retired from boxers forever.


Ditto, after losing Samurai, Beausox a few months apart. That was it for me. 

Now onto German Shepherds and couldn't be happier!! :wub:


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I wouldn't be so quick to trash the boxer.

Puppies can be annoying.

That said, I would not have them interact unless you are there to supervise and have control of your boxer.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

zyppi said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to trash the boxer.
> 
> Puppies can be annoying.
> 
> That said, I would not have them interact unless you are there to supervise and have control of your boxer.


 
Trashing Boxers? Who is doing that?


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Lol, we have two boxers, 5 and 6 yrs old and the 9 week old GSD pup. The boxers are very tolerant of those puppy needle teeth, but I have seen them put her in her place now numerous times with the quick growl that dogs use. Or they ignore her til she just bugs them senseless....  Never any blood or fear from the puppy. That said, I don't borrow trouble by giving them bones or food together, or leave them unsupervised. 

I think boxers have become very popular in the last few year and like other breeds indiscriminate breeding goes on. Our dogs have wonderful temperments, are obedience trained and wonderful pack mates......They are not dog or people aggressive EVER!! (In fact we got the GSD in hopes our home would be more protected, the boxers will open the door for burglars) 

Osa emulates their good behavior... it's a very cute with two boxers, the pup and the cat sitting lined up for cookies.
Osa is learning to "box" her feet when she plays, just like a boxer....much to my DH's dismay...:gsdbeggin: lolol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lanaw13 - _*that is WONDERFUL to hear!*_ Besides our two, it seems that every time I see a boxer, either they are people or dog aggressive. Our previous mailman will not come to the door in fear that the older boxer will come through the window at him. The younger boxer will attack another dog with no warning. I am thrilled to hear that yours have great temperaments.  That means someone out there is breeding good dogs!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> lanaw13 - _*that is WONDERFUL to hear!*_ Besides our two, it seems that every time I see a boxer, either they are people or dog aggressive.


I'm sure they're out there, but I've never met a boxer that's either dog or people aggressive  I think boxers have a lot of problems socializing/communicating with new dogs because their ears and tail are modified.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I"m sure they are out there also. I have two.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

@Jax's Mom, Very interesting!!!! My Harley (male) has gorgeous natural ears, and Chopper (female) has beautiful cropped ears..... One of the first thing I noticed about my boxers during socialization, in a room full of dogs, they go find the other boxers to play with....  I have never known an aggressive boxer... (neurotic maybe, but that could be the owners too). 
Puppies normally get a "pass" from older dogs, but it expires at some point... 
Chopper is the alpha dog in our house, but I am the alpha *bitch*... What I say goes, I control the resources and who does what with whom, and when. I don't allow resource guarding or any kind of aggression beyond warning growls..... 
Right now all 3 dogs are being lazy on the floor, alternating who plays with the tug rope....


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

We have 2 normal boxers on my street and one highly dog aggressive one. The aggressive one attacked my male when he was a pup, and my cousins Boykin pup


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

My grandaughter moved to an apartment and I took Spike in. He is absolutely the smartest dog I have ever had. He is food aggressive as well as bone aggressive. He has never been people aggressive. He is usually aloof with other dogs, but obviously has lowered tolerance for puppies. He was the puppy of our pack. I am totally to blame for last night. Ruger was in the kitchen after we ate and I just forgot him and started dishes and wasnt watching them. I have learned my lesson. I have a gate between the kitchen, laundry room and the rest of the house. ruger stays in the living area with me . He is getting use to the doggie door in the kitchen, but I escort him through the area. Could Spike be jealous of the puppy? I have wondered how or if I should do something extra with Spike or would I be making the situation worse. Darn the psycology of dog world is sure bothersome.


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

P.S. Spike was almost 2 when he came to us. He has never had a problem with our other dogs. My daughter has brought her Crain Terrier over and spike has shown aggression with food and bones. That has been a year or so ago.........Ruger is the first dog in our house that I actually chose for myself. All the others have been rescued from my grandaughter and grandsons....


----------



## Rockin M Ranch (Mar 2, 2011)

Interesting topic. My Husband has 2- almost 10 yr old brindle boxers, the male is "American bred", the female is "German bred". After my tantrum 4 years ago about breeding a crypt male with a bitch with a grade 4 heart murmur, they were both sterilized. 
Now, I have a 20 month old rescue neutered GSD, who has decided that it is his goal in life, daily, to kill the male Boxer. Who was diagnosed 5 weeks ago with Lymphomas, & isn't going to be here much longer anyway. 
Can my Shepherd smell death on the boxer or something?


----------

